# Shhhh....so quiet!



## StillSalty (Oct 10, 2016)

FINALLY got moved in, settled, tossed the control-freak of a "boyfriend", and have been able to call myself productive...(Official date of closing on the O'Day was the 1st of March).

1. I'm a south Florida/florida keys/Caribbean cruiser and traveler and will be headed to the keys around the first of May with a friend I've made in the marina I'm currently in. Anyone else? I'm still trying to get back into socializing, but it's been SOOOOO EFFFING NICE TO BE ALONE! LOL!

2. I almost forgot how much Marina's with live aboard allowance resembles Melrose Place.

Sold the Catalina.

That about catches me up!

XOXO
Mary


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome back and congrats on freeing yourself from the so-called boyfriend.

I'm an introvert, so I can appreciate the alone time. Good time to get things done on your own time instead of someone else's time.

Stay strong and best of luck to you.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Tell us more about your plan... and the boat!

Congrats!


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

:worthless:

























































At least pics of the boat


----------



## StillSalty (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm on it 

And don't really have a "plan" but am just playing it by ear and tagging along with another boat and friend. Kind of why I was asking since if anyone wanted to meet up then I could plan for it


----------



## StillSalty (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Great looking boat Mary, and good on you for dumping the "excess baggage" of an ex-boyfriend...control freaks are just plain bad juju. The Sailing and Cruising page on facebook is loaded with South Fla. members btw....


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

ianjoub said:


> :worthless:
> 
> At least pics of the boat


Just imagine at sailinganarchy!


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Good deal.
Clear the mind.
Mini lobster opens endish of July there...go get sum...


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is a PIC. LOL
https://flic.kr/s/aHsm44iqCX


__
https://flic.kr/p/23299675355


----------



## thecrabbycaptain (Jul 22, 2018)

StillSalty said:


> FINALLY got moved in, settled, tossed the control-freak of a "boyfriend", and have been able to call myself productive...(Official date of closing on the O'Day was the 1st of March).
> 
> 1. I'm a south Florida/florida keys/Caribbean cruiser and traveler and will be headed to the keys around the first of May with a friend I've made in the marina I'm currently in. Anyone else? I'm still trying to get back into socializing, but it's been SOOOOO EFFFING NICE TO BE ALONE! LOL!
> 
> ...


Bravo!!


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Best to ya!!

.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,,..,:2 boat:.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.


----------

